# Canyon Coolers Navigator 150



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2020)

Canyon Navigator Cooler, 150 qt, less than 1 year old and in great shape. Cooler is too large for our new boat, nothing wrong with it. Normally retails for $549.99

Best cooler I have ever used, we still had (plenty of) ice after 18 days on the grand canyon, front and side drain plugs. Also willing to trade for a Canyon Prospector Cooler.

42.5" long, x 22.77" wide, x 19.67" tall

Located in Bend Oregon.


----------



## nolichuck (Mar 11, 2010)

Price?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2020)

Oh, I am sorry! $300.


----------



## Sparks1000 (Jul 5, 2018)

This is a steal. I just got off Deso Saturday with temps 100+ and still had ice in it. Great cooler.


----------



## Baasman81 (Jul 6, 2020)

Do you still have the cooler?


----------



## Olygirl (Sep 8, 2020)

Is the cooler still available?


----------



## Aiyana (Sep 19, 2020)

Hi, I'd like to buy this cooler, if it is still available. I'm located near Ashland, OR.


----------



## Morivertree (Sep 25, 2020)

I’ll be coming up to Bend this weekend if the cooler is still available I’d like to buy. Please email at [email protected]


----------



## Samlbp15 (Aug 8, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Canyon Navigator Cooler, 150 qt, less than 1 year old and in great shape. Cooler is too large for our new boat, nothing wrong with it. Normally retails for $549.99
> 
> Best cooler I have ever used, we still had (plenty of) ice after 18 days on the grand canyon, front and side drain plugs. Also willing to trade for a Canyon Prospector Cooler.
> 
> ...


Is this still available? I need a new cooler and this would be perfect for my Cat!


----------



## Sparks1000 (Jul 5, 2018)

You guys do realize that this post is over a year old right?


----------

